# Found a Predator, no Reaper?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

There's a very nice looking Predator model kit by Accurate Miniatures nut there doesn't seem to be a kit for the Reaper. You can't have one without the other. That's just silly!

And yes, I've tried Google.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No there isnt one. I dont think the Accurate kit has missiles either... just the airframe itself... 

You might find a die cast. THere are several die cast Predators (with armament)


----------

